# avitrol



## koob (Aug 19, 2011)

what does avitrol do to pigeons?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

It Kills them !!!

http://www.avitrol.com/


----------



## koob (Aug 19, 2011)

Quazar said:


> It Kills them !!!
> 
> http://www.avitrol.com/


awesome where can i buy it from im in australia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

koob said:


> what does avitrol do to pigeons?


It is a poison used by pesticide companies to control the pigeon population. The poor birds suffer a horrible death.

Reti


----------



## koob (Aug 19, 2011)

Reti said:


> It is a poison used by pesticide companies to control the pigeon population. The poor birds suffer a horrible death.
> 
> Reti


they can die a slow painfull way as far as im concerned they have ruined my house


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

koob said:


> they can die a slow painfull way as far as im concerned they have ruined my house


Fella, is that your view on life? If you don't like it, kill it?

I'm sure Australia must have laws about animal cruelty, and humane methods of 'pest' control.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

koob said:


> they can die a slow painfull way as far as im concerned they have ruined my house


Why did you come to this forum, this is a pigeon friendly place. There are plenty of humane ways to get the birds to leave.

If you don't want birds around EDUCATE yourself. They are there for a reason, someone is overfeeding them and in most cases overpopulation is due to human beeings. They are also finding places to nest, make it unfriendly for them and they will leave, put a good grade hardware cloth in places you don't want them, not nets.

Not only is avitrol inhumane and dangerous, it will kill any other animal or bird where it is left.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

John_D said:


> Fella, is that your view on life? If you don't like it, kill it?
> 
> I'm sure Australia must have laws about animal cruelty, and humane methods of 'pest' control.


John,
Maybe it was right that this person was banned earlier. I thought he could be educated, but I'm thinking now that it would be a waste of time.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Aug 9, 2011)

You know, it's for reasons like dealing with people like this guy that I finally got fed up and stopped doing group/organization rescues. People like him cannot be educated because they don't want to be and don't really care.They will never change unless something catastrophic happens to them to open their eyes and make them see the error of their ways (not likely, though). They see birds and other animals as a nuisance and lesser forms of life that have no feelings or value. To them extermination is only way to deal with what they view is the problem. Gotta wonder how these kinds of people treat their own kids and what lack values they have to grow up with to treat any life as worthless. Just because they are wild birds and not pets doesn't make their lives any less valuable than anyone or anything elses. Poison - Sheesh!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bird Crazy said:


> You know, it's for reasons like dealing with people like this guy that I finally got fed up and stopped doing group/organization rescues. People like him cannot be educated because they don't want to be and don't really care.They will never change unless something catastrophic happens to them to open their eyes and make them see the error of their ways (not likely, though). They see birds and other animals as a nuisance and lesser forms of life that have no feelings or value. To them extermination is only way to deal with what they view is the problem. Gotta wonder how these kinds of people treat their own kids and what lack values they have to grow up with to treat any life as worthless. Just because they are wild birds and not pets doesn't make their lives any less valuable than anyone or anything elses. Poison - Sheesh!!



I agree and it's so annoying.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

koob said:


> they can die a slow painfull way as far as im concerned they have ruined my house


I highly doubt that pigeons have "ruined your house" as you claim. Pigeon crap doesn't ruin a house...unless you were so stupid as to allow the birds into the house to crap everywhere. Exaggeration will get you nowhere.

You sounded like a reasonable person in the other thread you posted, but now you are sounding like a nutcase. What animal deserves a slow and painful death? It seems to me that you created your own problem, and now you are looking for the cruelest of possible methods to solve that problem. I was concerned earlier when I noticed that you had been banned, and your threads had been deleted, but now I see my concern was misplaced. Please do yourself (and your fellow citizens of Australia) a favor, and shut your mouth about this. All you are doing is giving yourself and your countrymen a bad name.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Charis - Thanks. Not only is it annoying, it's so sad too. Animals give us so much more than we could ever give them in return. I love all my pets as members of my family and could not imagine my life without my cat or my birds. Watching them sometimes is better than watching TV - LOL.

Ptras - Well said! Here, Here!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Too bad that this stupid man even got the website. 

Ivette


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I find my animal/bird creatures better companions then alot of human creatures.


----------

